# Where To Buy a Dish Receiver



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

What is the most reliable place to buy a Dish receiver. I am looking for a vip622. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

eBay. Other than that, I don't see many around. You might have better luck finding a 722 or 722k.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try craigslist


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Just wondering why you'd want a 622 vice a 722(k)? or a 612?


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Just wondering why you'd want a 622 vice a 722(k)? or a 612?


No particular reason. I am more familiar with the 622 and the price is usually much cheaper than 722. The 612 might be ok, but I would like to have an S-video out. When was the 612 first released?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 612 was released Feb 2008.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

Don M said:


> No particular reason. I am more familiar with the 622 and the price is usually much cheaper than 722. The 612 might be ok, but I would like to have an S-video out. When was the 612 first released?


It's cheaper because the HDMI port will either work for a couple of months or may not even work when you get it. I hope you want to use component cables on it.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Not my first choice for a receiver, even cheap. Just sayin....


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Don M said:


> What is the most reliable place to buy a Dish receiver. I am looking for a vip622. Thanks for any help.


https://www.dishstore.net/index.php
Before buying any receiver from eBay or Craigslist contact Dish to see if it can be authorized.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Dish Depot.


----------

